# Test e and tren acetate cycle



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi im a newby on here just want some advice on a cycle. This my fifth cycle and i wonna run dianabols ( 10 mg each alpha pharma) test enanthate 250 mg/ml (alpha pharma) and trenbolone acetate 75mgml ( british dragon). Heres how im going to run it.

Week 1-4 dianabol 40mg

Week 1-10 test e 250mg mondays

Week 1-10 tren a 75 mg mondays & thursdays

Thanks for your help much appreciated


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

And you want you know what


----------



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Just wont to know if its a sensable cycle.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you sure this is your 5th cycle mate tren ace should be pinned eod


----------



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry fella whats eod


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Every other day


----------



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol just clicked on. Just wonna do it the right way. Its the First time im doing this cycle just needs some help with doses etc when to pin etc thanks.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

And for your 5th cycle thats a realy low test e dose


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

This cycle won't work that well.

#1 250mg of Test-E is nothing.

#2 Tren Ace should be injected EOD not every twice weekly.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

People normally start on 500mg test enth and tren ace is pinned eod as others have said. Id use tren enth so its the same esther as the test and have to jab less


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a woman cycles more then this & this is your 5th cycle? Oh dear lets make some changes to that shall we?

Dianabol 40mg ED week 1-6

500mg Test enanthate every week / EW week 1-15

200mg Tren Enanthate every week / EW week 1-15.

HCG 1000 iu throughout cycle.

Followed by a good 4 week PCT of clomid & nolvadex.

Clomid 100/100/50/50.

Nolvadex 40/40/20/20.


----------



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Am i best of using tren enanthate rather than acetate. Also why a 15 week cycle


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

L plater said:


> Am i best of using tren enanthate rather than acetate. Also why a 15 week cycle


Why not a 15 week cycle? If your still gaining why stop? Tren E or A will give same results but just means you can pin both test and tren 1x week.


----------



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Ye fair enough probably cheaper using tren enanthate.


----------



## L plater (Feb 1, 2013)

Only thing with test i get lots of acne chest and back im going away in 12 weeks thats why i prefered a 10 week cycle.


----------



## kane_09 (Nov 6, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> a woman cycles more then this & this is your 5th cycle? Oh dear lets make some changes to that shall we?
> 
> Dianabol 40mg ED week 1-6
> 
> ...


Just wondering by hcg 1000iu is that weekly of EOD?


----------

